# New Stihl MS391



## CodyS (May 31, 2015)

Hey all,

Picked up a chainsaw the other day. Stihl MS391. Hopeing it will come in handy for some light milling in future :) . Need to get myself a rip chain and make up a jig for it!



 

Cheers
Cody

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2015)

Make your own rip chain. Just get a standard skip tooth and change the top cutter angle from 25 degrees to about 15 or 16 degrees.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2015)

Hard to go wrong with a Stihl! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

cutem up chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice one Cody. new Saw, new lathe, new drill....Did you win the lotto or something mate?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CodyS (Jun 2, 2015)

bench1holio said:


> Nice one Cody. new Saw, new lathe, new drill....Did you win the lotto or something mate?


With that buy I sure did!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

